# Deeply Impressed



## RenesisEvo (Jan 30, 2006)

Can I just say I am hugely impressed with the TTOC thus far. I ordered web membership and a numberplate surround through the website around 11am yesterday. Tore myself away from the Le Mans 2012 coverage a few minutes ago, and to my surprise there is a numberplate-shaped package sat on the doormat! I could hardly believe it. So the car will be getting kitted out tomorrow hopefully (albeit no windscreen sticker yet).

Thanks to everyone who made that happen so quickly, it's always great to receive excellent service.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

You have Andrew to thank for that - he's like a coiled spring waiting for action


----------

